# SMC 220mah LiFe Receiver Pack



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone know of anybody selling a charger for this battery or can it be charged on a LiPo charger.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

dave zipp sells a charger for life cells and most chargers that do lipo also do life cells.


----------

